# Say Hello to My Pijies



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi, here are some of pairs for your valuable comments. I will share pictures one by one


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

They look So beautiful & Adorable what breed are they?


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice looking


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Hello Pijjies how you doin
Good looking birds, same question what breed are they?


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for your nice comments, these are pakistani birds and known as "Khatang (Seven colors)" in our region and are high flyers. These pigeons produce young birds of almost every color. Male's color is very unique and rare and i haven't seen anything close, even in other Khatangs. I have two pairs i will share second pair as well. One interesting fact is female birds are very rare in this breed and they produce 90% male ybs.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

That's some information for me, being from the same region as of your birds can I ask where you live?


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

@pijlover sent a pm to you


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Prince said:


> @pijlover sent a pm to you


Nice to hear from you, i think i'll be in touch with you if i can get a pair of 'khatang' which i always admire

I heard that these are basically Indian origin, is that correct? where did you get those?


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

sure you can have those. IMO these are not from India, they resemble to Iranian high fliers. Their eye signs, body, feathers and flying style is almost identical to Iranian birds.


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

One more pair


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

One more pair


----------

